# nvidia frambufeer doesn't work

## Boczkowski_D

Startx says:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux panda 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #17 Fri Aug 10 21:02:45 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 11 August 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 12 14:15:37 2007

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c12e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1458,5000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1458,5004 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1458,5001 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1458,5002 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1458,a002 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0151 card 0000,0000 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] rev 164, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

New driver is "nv"

(==) Using default built-in configuration (55 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Module"

      Load   "extmod"

      Load   "dbe"

      Load   "glx"

      Load   "freetype"

      Load   "type1"

      Load   "record"

      Load   "dri"

   EndSection

   Section "Monitor"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Driver   "nv"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

      Driver   "vga"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

      Monitor   "Builtin Default Monitor"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vga Screen 0" (3)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default keyboard>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the default keyboard configuration.

(WW) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe30000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe30000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe30000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.3.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.3.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "vga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vga_drv.so

(II) Module vga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

   GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

   Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

   GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

   GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

   GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

   GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

   GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

   GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

   GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

   GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

   GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

   GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

   Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

   GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

   GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

   GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 550,

   Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

   GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

   GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

   GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 6800,

   GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6200,

   GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

   GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

   GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7300 LE,

   GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300, GeForce Go 7400,

   GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M, Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M,

   GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350, GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7600 GT,

   GeForce 7600 GS, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT,

   GeForce Go 7700, GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT,

   Quadro NVS 300M, GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560,

   GeForce 7900 GTX, GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS,

   GeForce Go 7900 GS, GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M,

   Quadro FX 1500M, Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500,

   Quadro FX 4500 X2, GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100,

   GeForce Go 6150, GeForce Go 6100

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.1) for chipsets: generic

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce2 Ti found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe30000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) FBDEV(1): using default device

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset vesa found

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset generic found

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices

```

but the framebuffer is compiled in the kernel. The part of the .config file is below:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

```

I tried also earlier to configure the frambuffer to startx while startup but nothinng worked. What shall I do?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

Do not use the nvidia framebuffer driver in the kernel. It won't work with either the nv or nvidia drivers for Xorg.

Rebuild your kernel using the vesa-tng framebuffer driver.

Also, you do not have a xorg.conf file at all - your log says 

```
(==) Using default built-in configuration (55 lines) 
```

Follow the Xorg Configuration Guide

You have a 

```
nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti]
```

I think nvidia-legacy-drivers may work with that but first you need to fix your kernel, get an xorg.conf file and make Xorg work with the nv driver.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

It was true that Xorg wasn't configured. Now I did xorgconfig and when I startx I get only twm so I think it is not a problem with video kernel drivers.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Boczkowski_D wrote:*   

> It was true that Xorg wasn't configured. Now I did xorgconfig and when I startx I get only twm so I think it is not a problem with video kernel drivers.

 

It depends on what do you want.

If you use nvidiafb in the kernel, as he said above, you will not be able to use the xorg nvidia drivers.

If you are going to use vesa drivers in xorg (no acceleration at all), you can safely use nvidiafb, though. So, as I said, it can be a problem or not depending on what do you want to do with your box. With nvidiafb in your kernel you can only use vesa under xorg, you will not be able to use 3d acceleration or any advanced feature that is specific to the nvidia drivers.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

I would like to take an advantage of nvidia driver with 3d acceleration. For now I removed video driver from kernel. Do I have to re-emerge X server and install invidia driver from network?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Boczkowski_D wrote:*   

> I would like to take an advantage of nvidia driver with 3d acceleration. For now I removed video driver from kernel. Do I have to re-emerge X server and install invidia driver from network?

 

If you removed nvidiafb from your kernel, you first need to recompile and reinstall your kernel. And then, you need to boot from your new kernel, which will not have support for nvidiafb.

Then you can just "emerge nvidia-drivers", but you will have to be careful. Probably the latest nvidia-drivers will not work ok with that old card. Looking at this list:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html

I think that the correct driver for you is 1.0-9639. Newer ones will fail. So, you will also need to add this line to /etc/portage/package.mask:

```

>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-9639

```

Now emerge nvidia-drivers, and configure your xorg to use Driver "nvidia" instead of Driver "nv" or Driver "vesa".Last edited by i92guboj on Sun Aug 12, 2007 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Boczkowski_D

I created /etc/portage/package.mask cause there wasn't such file (maybe there is somewhere else?) and added line:

```

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-7185

```

I hope the first characters ">" and last "." are mistakes, if not I will try again, but when I executed emerge --pretent --verbose nvidia-drivers I got:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ..... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.4-r3  USE="zlib -hal -network-cron" 206 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 259 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 69 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/imake-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 111 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09  USE="gtk (-multilib)" 7,672 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20070302  1,075 kB 

Total: 6 packages (6 new), Size of downloads: 9,390 kB

```

So I didn't emerge the driver cause it wasn't what I wanted.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Boczkowski_D wrote:*   

> I created /etc/portage/package.mask cause there wasn't such file (maybe there is somewhere else?) and added line:
> 
> ```
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-7185
> ...

 

Sorry, the dot was a typo, so, take it off. I will edit the post above so no one else will be confused by it.

In the contrary, the '>' sign MUST be there. It tells portage to mask any version of nvidia-drivers above the one you specify. That needs to be done because newer ones will not support your hardware.

The version you specified is not correct. Your card should work ok with 1.0-9639. That version should work ok, though. But you should use the latest you can.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Unfortunately after adding >x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-9639 emerge notifies an warning Invalid atom x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-9639 and propose still the same newest driver   :Sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Boczkowski_D wrote:*   

> Unfortunately after adding >x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-9639 emerge notifies an warning Invalid atom x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-9639 and propose still the same newest driver  

 

Open the file into an editor and see if the line has an '>' in front of it.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Yes there is an '>' in front of the entry. I used nano editor.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Of course there was an error in the driver name. Instead of x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-9639 there should be 

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639
```

. Now the driver 1.0.8776 is emerged but I don't know if version 7185 wouldn't be more suitable because of startx error:

```

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "ramdac"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

I don't want to give up  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

Paste the content of /etc/portage/package.mask here please

----------

## Boczkowski_D

The content of /etc/portage/package.mask is only one line:

```

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

That looks good. Do you have a newline at the end of the file ?

I'm not sure its needed, its just a habit I formed elsewhere.

I have a different number but otherwise they are the same

```
# My nVidia GPU is too old

>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9743 

```

----------

## Boczkowski_D

I am sure the problem is not in /etc/portage/package.mask file cause installation ended with success.

There must be something wrong in xorg.conf I guess... but no idea what exactly.

----------

## i92guboj

First, 

 *Boczkowski_D wrote:*   

> Of course there was an error in the driver name. Instead of x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0-9639 there should be 
> 
> ```
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639
> ```
> ...

 

I fail to see the difference between the two.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> . Now the driver 1.0.8776 is emerged but I don't know if version 7185 wouldn't be more suitable because of startx error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

According to the NVidia list of supported devices, the correct one is the one I told you. Anyway, try to look in the log that the error tells you so we can stop guessing blindly.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> . Now the driver 1.0.8776 is emerged
> 
> 

 

This is because this line:

 *Boczkowski_D wrote:*   

> The content of /etc/portage/package.mask is only one line:
> 
> ```
> 
> >=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639
> ...

 

Is not the one I told you. The one I said is this:

```

>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9639

```

No '='. As I said, that line IS correct, and if portage complains there is somethng in that file that should not be there. You don't want to mask THAT version, so, '=' must not be there. That is also why the numbers in NeddySeagoon's file are not the same, but a little above. You can use that line, with that version and '>'. Or you can use a line with the next version and '>='. 

Of course, you can also choose to live with that version you installed.

Now, look at Xorg.0.log and see what the problem is.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

The log I posted before was a part of the Xorg.0.log file. I can't find anything else in the file that should be under suspicion. Below is whole log content:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux panda 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #18 Sun Aug 12 11:27:04 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 11 August 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Aug 12 23:09:24 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung SyncMaster 710N"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce 2Ti"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c12e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1458,5000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1458,5004 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1458,5004 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1458,5001 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1458,5002 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1458,a002 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0151 card 0000,0000 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] rev 164, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe30000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe30000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe30000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:57:32 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe30000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe3001000 - 0xe30010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe30000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [10] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "ramdac"

(II) UnloadModule: "fb"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

Is there somethong wrong? What to correct?

----------

## Gusar

Two ideas:

1.) Have you run this?

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

2.) Do you have

```
Load "glx"
```

in the Module section in xorg.conf?

----------

## Boczkowski_D

I have changed drivers from nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776 to nvidia-drivers-1.0.7185 and the error message in xorg is now: Error inserting nvidia (here comes driver library .ko path): No such device. The load "glx" entry is in the xorg.conf. I also tried to eselect but nothing worked. The given error now apears also during startup.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

Please do 

```
modprobe -r nvidia

modprobe nvidia

dmesg
```

there will be some nvidia related error messages at the end of the output. Please post them, they will help determine why the nvidia kernel module cannot be loaded.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Here are results of the following commands:

1) modprobe -r nvidia returned nothing

2) modprobe nvidia returned:

```

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): No such device

```

3) dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 (root@panda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #18 Sun Aug 12 11:27:04 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000f0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000002fef0000 end: 000000002fff0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002fff0000 size: 0000000000003000 end: 000000002fff3000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000002fff3000 size: 000000000000d000 end: 0000000030000000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fec01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fee00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fee01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ffff0000 size: 0000000000010000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff3000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

767MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 196592) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   196592

  HighMem    196592 ->   196592

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   196592

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1503 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 190993 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6460, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT 2FFF3000, 002C (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: FACP 2FFF3040, 0074 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT 2FFF30C0, 378E (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS 2FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 2FFF6880, 005A (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 30000000:cec00000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 195057

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo_exp ro root=302

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2009.382 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 774628k/786368k available (2378k kernel code, 11200k reserved, 1107k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfffeb000 - 0xfffff000   (  80 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 239 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xefff0000   ( 767 MB)

      .init : 0xc046a000 - 0xc049a000   ( 192 kB)

      .data : 0xc0352aac - 0xc04679d0   (1107 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0352aac   (2378 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4022.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=8044531)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ stepping 01

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e00)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf9bc0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.20 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0000000-e1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.28 [Flags: R/O].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

nvidiafb: Device ID: 10de0151 

nvidiafb: HW is currently programmed for CRT

nvidiafb: Using CRT on CRTC 0

nvidiafb: MTRR set to ON

nvidiafb: PCI nVidia NV15 framebuffer (64MB @ 0xD8000000)

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV15 Board, Chip Rev A0 (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:bbe0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cbc25, set palette = c00cbcaa

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 75 Hz, hf = 81 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xd8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf5980000, using 7500k, total 65536k

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0808000, 00:50:bf:7d:2f:c0, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 9100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: ASUS CD-S400/A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 >

hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 11, io mem 0xe3001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 10, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 11:25:09 Aug 12 2007

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc3 (Wed Mar 14 07:25:50 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 1

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 8235 with ALC650E at 0xe400, irq 10

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse as /class/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb or

NVRM: rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA

NVRM: device(s).

NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module

NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

NVRM: support), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

NTFS volume version 3.1.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 738948k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:738948k

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb or

NVRM: rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA

NVRM: device(s).

NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module

NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

NVRM: support), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb or

NVRM: rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA

NVRM: device(s).

NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module

NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

NVRM: support), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as rivafb, nvidiafb or

NVRM: rivatv was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA

NVRM: device(s).

NVRM: Try unloading the rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv kernel module

NVRM: (and/or reconfigure your kernel without rivafb/nvidiafb

NVRM: support), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module again.

NVRM: No NVIDIA graphics adapter probed!

```

Could it be gcc version? (probably stupid question...)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

The error

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): No such device 
```

means the module loaded, inspected your hardware and could not find any hardware it knows how to drive. However, it does show that the module is built correctly for your kernel. 

The error at the end of the log suggests you still have an interfering framebuffer module in yor kernel.

That will prevent the nvidia kernel module finding your hardware, as its already owned by the framebuffer driver.

```
zgrep NVIDIA /proc/config.gz

zgrep RIVIA /proc/config.gz
```

may provide some hints.

The line 

```
Linux version 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 (root@panda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #18 Sun Aug 12 11:27:04 CEST 2007
```

says you made the running kernel at Sun Aug 12 11:27:04 CEST. Thats yesterday, so it looks like you are compiling and installing your kernel correctly ... thats another good sign.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

The only command that gave non-empty result was zgrep NVIDIA /proc/config.gz:

```

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT=y

```

I think kernel is configured properly, but I may be wrong. There is another issue concerning kerne: during compiling process one or two times shows up text: 'dnsdomainnameserver is not set' or sth like that. Can this matter? Also while startup warning Your TIMEZONE in /etc/conf.d/clock is still set to FACTORY shows up although in this file TIMEZONE is set to "Europe/Warsaw".

----------

## i92guboj

```

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I think kernel is configured properly
> 
> 

 

No. As you see, the nvidiafb driver is still in your kernel. And as I already told you, it is not compatible with the nvidia binary driver.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

'dnsdomainnameserver is not set' may not matter to you. 

Your TIMEZONE in /etc/conf.d/clock is still set to FACTORY means that at the time of kernel build, yo uhave not set your timezone.

The kernel build data and time is shown by the 

```
uname -a
```

 command.

Providing you set your timezone before your next kernel build, that message will go away.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

It means I can't compile kernel without nvidiafb! Everytime I get into kernel configuration the nvidiafb is not selected. I even tried to remove whole framebuffr support but when I compiled the kernel without frambuffer at all, the result of zgrep NVIDIA /proc/config.gz didn't change after rebooting. To prove that nvidiafb is removed bellow is a part of /usr/src/linux/.config:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

```

Somehow configuration doesn't get into bzImage file   :Confused: 

After configuring kernel I do following:

```

# make && make modules_install

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel.exp 

# reboot

```

kernel.exp is kernel name where I do experimental changes. There is also regular kernel file to boot in case of trubles. May it be the problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

/usr/src/linux/.config is the configuration that will be used to compile the kernel pointed to by the /usr/src/linux symbolic link.

/proc/config.gz is the configuration used to compile the currently running kernel. The two need not be the same.

Its possible, even desireable, to have several kernels installed and choose among them at boot.

That the two configurations are not the same shows the kernel build and install is going wrong somewhere.

To confirm that, look at the date and time in 

```
uname -a
```

That is the build date and time of the running kernel.

You still have 

```
CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y
```

Can you post the output of 

```
ls -l /boot
```

and your grub.conf please.

Your build/install process may have a 

```
mount /boot
```

step missing

```
make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel.exp 
```

Gentoo does not have /boot mouted by default, in which case the kernel is being copied to the /boot directory on the root partition, not the boot partition, which is where grub expects to find it.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

Here are results:

uname -a:

```

Linux panda 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #18 Sun Aug 12 11:27:04 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

So it means that kernel was built two days ago, so it's likely to have some modifications made by me. So is my build process instruction correct?

ls -l /boot:

```

total 3844

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       1 Aug  8 22:03 boot -> .

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     512 Aug  9 01:32 boot.0300

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1941520 Aug 10 21:03 kernel

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1915632 Aug 14 19:41 kernel.exp

-rw------- 1 root root   56832 Aug 12 11:33 map

```

I do not use grub but lilo, so lilo.conf content is:

```

boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=100

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel

   label=gentoo

   read-only

   root=/dev/hda2

image=/boot/kernel.exp

   label=gentoo_exp

   read-only

   root=/dev/hda2

#   append="init=/bin/bb"

other=/dev/hda1

   label=windows

```

I do not quite get the idea of mount /boot while building kernel. What do I have to mount and where cause I do not have /boot partition? When I execute this command before copying kernel image there is an error saying that /boot is not in /etc/fstab.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

You kernel in /boot is -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1915632 Aug 14 19:41 kernel.exp - dated 14 Aug ... thats after 12 Aug date on your runing kernel.

If you do not have a separate /boot partition (its not required) you don't mount it.

lilo provides another trap for the unwary. It does not read its configuration file at boot. Instead it writes a block list to the boot drive descrbing the disk blocks that need to be loaded to boot. This happens only when your run /sbin/lilo, which you must do whenever your kernel or /etc/lilo.conf changes.

As the running kernel and /boot/kernel.exp file dates differ by two days, I suspect you omitted the /sbin/lilo step, so your old kernel is being loaded from its block list embedded in lilo, even though its no longer in the /boot directory and the space it once occupied is marked as free.  The data in deleted files not normally erased.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

You were right. Execution /sbin/lilo helped so startx works fine and Xfce4 runs smoothly. But there are couple of thing that I can't still deal with:

1) After xdm installation and setting it as a default display manager it runs after the boot, but it's quite ugly and when I try to login (only root account so far) Xfce4 doesn't start but xsm(twm)

2) I have installed Audacious and audio device works fine, but every time I start Xfce4 I have to increase master and PCM volume controls to hear the sound. Is it connected with the audio group that is missing in my system?

3) Should I (of course I should) create other users to use the computer and what to do if I want to install new software for all users? Does now Xfce4 need some modification if I create new account to  start Xfce4?

----------

## Boczkowski_D

The problem with muted audio device is yet solved. I have configured alsa device and now it saves audio settings when stops using audio driver. The rest need to be fixed...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

Gentoo supports several display managers.

They are all invoked at startup by doing 

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

You choose which one to use in the /etc/conf.d/xdm file. The comments in the file tell you what to do.

When you want to install new software for all users, you use the root account and install it the normal way.

When a display manager is in use, you have a graphical log in and its the same for all, as the display manager runs before anyone is logged in, so adding users should not affect the way your GUI works.

When you don't have a display manager (console login) and type startx to change to a GUI, every user needs their own ~/.xinitrc file to tell Xorg which GUI to use or they get the default twm.

----------

## Boczkowski_D

NeddySeagoon,

I did rc-update add xdm default and xdm starts after booting but when I try to login with xdm twm starts (even on root account). When I exit xdm and switch to console mode startx runs Xfce4 properly. There must be something wrong with xdm configuration, I think. Additional issue is that xdm looks bad. Is there any option to change its look and feel gui?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Boczkowski_D,

Edit /etc/rc.conf, following the comments in the file.

This will make Xfce4 start when you have logged in.

I don't use a display manager, so I don't know how to make any of them look pretty.

I still use the console login and run startx manually.

----------

